

New App Ensures You Have Cellphone Signal Everywhere - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2014/01/israeli-app-ensures-you-have-cellphone-signal-everywhere/

======
DjangoReinhardt
There's a somewhat similar app I used to use called OpenSignalMaps [1] -
except it would tell you the signal strength of your own network in your area.

I always wondered why OSigM weren't using the data available to them to
construct a competition-analysis/referral app. Looks like these guys beat them
to it.

Waiting for the app to become available in my country...

[1] [http://opensignal.com/](http://opensignal.com/)

